# the backwoodsman magazine



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

There's always something good in this magazine


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Even though a big city Jersey guy -born and raised, I do love my Backwoodsman magazine. It's a cover to cover read and re-read! Like you said-always something interesting in it!


----------

